# Easington beck culvert .



## shinyduck (May 4, 2011)

Grinkle iron mine was opened in 1875 in a deep valley which did not have enough space for the buildings which were required . Easington beck which ran through the valley was culverted and the valley backfilled with spoil to create the space needed . The mine closed in 1930 after becoming unprofitable , however 3 years prior part of the culvert collapsed resulting in the mine flooding and several miners died . The culvert was strengthen with metal tracks . The large collapse can be seen from above , so imagine my surprise after doing my usual lagging behind I find my 2 mates sitting directly under the collapse . Looking at my photos I am glad to have been through unscathed , I will be waiting to hear the news of it’s collapse which looking at some of the supports won’t be long away .






My only decent photo of the entrance .





I read this tunnel had steps leading to the surface . Not to sure about this as it’s crawling size and very close to the entrance .





Waiting under the collapse .





Some metal bracing .





Supports .





Leaning to 1 side .










Oh dear .





Not sure what it is .





We meant to climb up it on the way back but forgot to go back through . I think the other 3 were relieved to get out .





Wood holding up the walls .





The exit , a collapsed portal with the beck about 6 foot above the culvert floor .





The roof collapse from above .





Tee Hee .

Cheers


----------



## borntobemild (May 7, 2011)

Nice pics - looks like a seriously scary explore.

Think you might have discovered an alien life form down there.


----------



## Foxylady (May 8, 2011)

Interesting looking culvert, that. Good job you all got out alive, by the looks of it! 
Cheers, Shinyduck...nice find.


----------



## shinyduck (May 9, 2011)

i think the scariest thing on the mooch was the girlfriend realising i was taking photos of her failing to get up the gravel bank at the end of it . i've been threatened with pain if any appear online . That and nearly collapsing in port mulgrave tunnel through lack of oxygen . would recommend the culvert before it collapses like


----------

